# [Lesertest : Bitfenix Ghost ]



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2012)

_*[Lesertest : BitFenix Ghost ]*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 _BitFenix Ghost : Erschreckend leise?_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dNziz_tj4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​ 
*Spezifikationen:


* Höhe: 522mm

Länge: 510mm

Breite: 210mm

Boardformfaktoren: ATX, mATX, Mini-ITX

I/O: Audio, 2x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0

Lüfter: Vorinstalliert: 2x120mm BitFenix Spectre (1x vorne, 1x hinten) Insgesamt können 6 Lüfter verbaut werden: Im Boden 1x (120mm oder 140mm), 1-2 im Deckel (1x 230mm oder 1x 200mm oder 2x 140mm oder 2x 120mm), einen hinten (120mm) und 1-2 in der Front (1x 140mm oder 2x 120mm)

5,25": 3

3,5": 4

2,5": 3

PCI-Slots: 7

Material: Stahl, Plastik

CPU-Kühlerhöhe: 168mm


_*Inhaltsverzeichnis

*_ _*0. Spezifikationen

1. Die Verpackung

2. Die Verarbeitung

3. Die Features

4. Die Montage

5. Die Lautstärke und Belüftung

6. Fazit

7. Danksagung*_


*Die Verpackung: 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der neue Silenttower von Bitfenix, das Ghost, kommt gut verpackt in einem schlichtem, braunem, Pappkarton daher. Auf dem Karton ist das Gehäuse schon gut zu erkennen, eine schlichte, aber informative schwarze Darstellung des Ghost ist auf der Packung aufgedruckt. Wie gehabt werden auf der Verpackung die reichlichen Features des ghost hervorgehoben, auf die ich später noch eingehen werde.

In der Verpackung kommt das Ghost wie für Gehäuse üblich in zwei Stabile Styroporstücke verpackt. Das Ghost kam von Caseking direkt in seinem stabilem Pappkarton zu mir, Bitfenix hat gut verpackt und das Case kam heile bei mir an. Das reichlich vorhandene, nützliche Zubehör wird in 2 seperaten Plastiktütchen mitgeliefert. Alles in allem ist die Verpackung als sachdienlich und gut zu bezeichnen.


*Die Verarbeitung: *
Die Verarbeitung des Ghost ist sehr gut, aber mit kleinen Mängeln. Ein Seitenteil hatte bei mir ab Werk einen kleinen Lackabplatzer, der aber nicht weiter auffällt.

Alle Kanten sind sauber und nicht scharf, Kleinigkeiten wie der Einhängung der Tür wurde einiges an Arbeit gewidmet, sie lässt sich beidseitig einhängen, hält stabil und schließt hervorragend. Auch sämtliche Staubfilter lassen sich passgenau und einfach einsetzen. Auch die "Klappe" am Deckel schließt gut und passgenau.

Die Slotblenden bieten als einziger Punkt keinen Anlass zur Freude. Die Bohrungen für das verschrauben eventueller Erweiterungskarten sind nicht Deckungsgleich mit denen der Erweiterungskarten, ich musste meine Grafikkarte ein bisschen biegen, um sie passend verschrauben zu können.

Abschließend kann man die Verarbeitung als zufriedenstellend, aber nicht fehlerfrei bezeichnen.

*Die Features:*
Die "Nanochrome" genannte Technologie zur optischen Anpassung von Metall und Plastik ist sehr gut, das zwei verschiedene Materialien verbaut wurden fällt so nicht auf. Das Feature fügt sich wunderbar in das schlichte, unauffällige Gesamtbild des Gehäuses ein, dass auf der Fronttür lediglich das BitFenix-Logo trägt, aber sonst wunderbar schlicht bleibt.
Hier der offizielle Text von BitFenix zu Nanochrome:

_A BitFenix Labs creation, Ghost is covered with NanoChrome Surface Treatment. Combining a high-temperature glaze with metallic dust, NanoChrome seamlessly blends plastic and metal together for a smooth texture and unified look across the entire chassis surface._

Neben Nanochrome hat das Ghost noch einige andere interessante Features zu bieten, z.B. die Serenitek-Dämmung. Die Dämmung, die das Ghost in der Front an der Tür und an den Seiten trägt, wirkt hochwertig und verleiht dem Ghost mit den anderen Features ein beachtliches Gewicht, was bei einem Silentgehäuse nicht unbedingt von Nachteil ist.
Auch hier die Herstellerbeschreibung :

_Silence is golden. Developed by BitFenix Labs, this acoustic foam layer absorbs unwanted system noise from fans and hard drives, while maintaining a light and thin profile. Lining the inside of the side panels and the dual hinge door, Serenitek keeps noise trapped inside Ghost so you can focus on the task at hand._ 

Ein weiteres, sehr interessantes Feature des Ghost ist der S4 hot Swap and Storage mit einem SATA 6Gb´s Port, dazu unter reichlich Stauraum für ladende Smartphones etc. Dieses Feature bietet auch den Vorteil, dass die HDD durch den verschließbaren Deckel über dem Port nicht so deutlich zu hören ist.
Bitfenix beschreibt das Feature so:

_The deadliest weapons are the ones you can't see. BitFenix S4 gives you a handy compartment to store mobile phones, hard disks and other accessories, and also comes with a SATA hot swap port for convenient file storage.
_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das letzte erwähnenswerte Feature des Ghost ist einzigartig in der Gehäusewelt: Ein im Boden vorinstallierter Montageplatz für die BitFenix Alchemy LED-Stripes in 30cm Länge. Diese Beleuchtungsmöglichkeit lässt das Gehäuse wirklich wie einen Geist wirken, da es zu shweben scheint.
Auch hier wollen wir wieder BitFenix zu Wort kommen lassen:

_For an unbelievably awesome look, Ghost comes with rails on the underside that 
are specially designed to fit BitFenix Alchemy LED Strips.


_*Die Montage:*
 Die Montage geht recht einfach von der Hand, da größtenteils Tool-free.

Die HDD´s werden entkoppelt in seperat beiliegenden Einbaurahmen eingeklipst. Für SSD´s und andere 2,5" Laufwerke stehen seperate Schächte zur Verfügung. Extern lassen sich drei  5,25" Laufwerke und ein  3,5" Laufwerk (z.B. Floppy) montieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommen wir nun zum Netzteil. Das Netzteil wird unten montiert. Entkoppler zum selbstaufkleben liegen dem Ghost bei, allerdings musste ich herumprobieren, um sie richtig zu montieren, da die Anleitung nicht sehr hilfreich war. Allerdings reduzieren die Entkoppler die Vibrationen ein bisschen, wirkungsvoll sind sie auf alle Fälle. Beim Kabelmanagement wird es schon schwieriger. Für Netzteile ohne CM ist das Ghost hinter dem Mainbordtray fast zu eng, da nicht benötigte Kabel teils schlecht hinter der Seitenwand versteckt werden können, man muss auf die HDD-Schächte ausweichen, um alle Kabel zu verstauen. Das könnte gerade bei vielen Platten zu Platz- und Kühlungsproblemen führen, da sie dann nicht mehr im Luftzug liegen.

Zum Boardeinbau gibts nix zu sagen, easy wie immer, alles passt perfekt, die wenigen Abstandshalter, die noch eingedreht werden müssen, sind schnell und einfach zu montieren.

Bei der Grafikkarte wurde es dann schon interessant. Die Karte lies sich nicht verschrauben, da die Löcher von Case und Slotblende nur nach einigem Drücken so aufeinander lagen, damit man sie verschrauben konnte.

Bis auf den Grafikkartenpunkt verlief die Montage reibungslos und ging schnell vonstatten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verbaut wurden:

CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k

Kühler: Scythe Katana 3

Board: Asus P8Z77-V

GPU: Asus GeForce GTX 680 DCII

RAM: 16 Gb Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2Tb

SSD`s: OCZ Agility 3 120Gb, Sandisk SSD 64Gb

Netzteil: Cougar PowerX 700W

*Die Lautstärke und Belüftung: *
Zur Lautstärke gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, ist das Ghost relativ leise – Dazu gibt´s von Bitfenix ab Werk 2 brauchbare Lüfter, die auch mit 12V leise genug sind.

Zum Vergleich der Lüfter habe ich einen Enermax T.B. Silence, also einen relativ leisen Lüfter genommen. Ich höre im Alltag keinen Unterschied, wenn es absolut still ist, ist ein marginaler Unterschied hörbar. Einziger Kritikpunkt: Durch den Deckel dringt einiges an Geräuschen nach außen, da dort nur rin (abnehmbares) Gitter sitzt. Dafür kann im Deckel ein 240er Slimradiator montiert werden, Schlauchdurchführungen am Heck sind vorhenden, müssen aber erst aufgebrochen werden, allerdings ist das Case damit auch für unsere WäKü-Freunde einen Blick wert.
Das Serenitek-Dämmmaterial wirkt hochwertig. Von seiner Wirkung hatte es mich spätestens überzeugt, als ich zum testen einen 140mm Lüfter mit 1700rpm eingebaut habe und die Geräuschkulisse erträglich war, zwar nicht mehr "Silent", aber keinesfalls störend. Besser als im Cougar Evolution war die Lautstärke auf alle Fälle, im Vergleich zu diesem offenem Gehäuse deutlich leiser und auch die Temperaturen haben sich nicht erwähnenswert verschlechtert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Temperaturen im Cougar Evolution und im Ghost:

Cougar Evolution: 
CPU: Idle:41°/Last: 63°
GPU:Idle:26°/Last:71°

BitFenix Ghost:
CPU: Idle:44°/Last:67°
GPU: Idle:28°/Last:76°


Die Unterschiede sind marginal, fallen also eher nicht ins Gewicht, man darf beruhigt sein, da es selbst bei Standardbelüftung mit den beiden laufruhigen Spectrelüftern kühl genug ist.


*Fazit: *
Das Ghost ist ein tolles Gehäuse, aber keineswegs perfekt. Als absolutes Silentcase weiß es nicht ganz zu überzeugen. Allerdings ist es eine wirklich leise Alternative zu anderen Midi-Towern auf dem Markt, mit einigen interessanten Features (Montageplatz für die Alchemy LED-Stripes, SATA-Dock im Deckel...). Wem das Case gefällt und damit leben kann, dass es nicht "absolut Silent" ist, wie seine Konkurrenten (hier seien das Fractal Design Define R4, das Antec P280 (das Mainboards bis XL-ATX aufnehmen kann) und das Nanoxia Deep Silence genannt) der bekommt hier eine klare Kaufempfehlung, für ein sehr gutes Case, mit dem es BitFenix mal wieder geschafft hat, eine Marktlücke zu füllen. Leute, die ein Fenster wünschen, werden beim Ghost vorerst nicht fündig werden, es bleibt abzuwarten, ob BitFenix das Ghost auch mit Fenster anbieten wird, wie Fractal sein R4.
Alles in allem ist jeder mit dem Ghost gut bedient, der sowohl geringe Lautstärke als auch ein gutes Featureset sucht, da das Ghost beides bietet.
*Danksagung:*
An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch einmal bei BitFenix und PCGH für die Veranstaltung des Lesertestes bedanken.Außerdem noch einmal bei BitFenix für meine Auswahl sowie bei Caseking für den Versand.




BitFenix: BitFenix.com » Start
PCGH: PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und PC-Spiele
Caseking: Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Computer Hardware, Gehäuse, Wasserkühlung, Modding, Gaming, Grafikkarten, Sound und extravagantes Zubehör


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2012)

So, Feedback und Kritik sind gerne gesehen


----------



## Caduzzz (11. November 2012)

Hi GeForce,

sehe keine Bilder, zumindest nicht die die oben sein sollen. Ich persönlich finde du könntest die Schriftgröße etwas größer machen und weniger Smilies verwenden, hier und da noch ein bis zwei Sätze mehr, 'nen Tick ausführlicher, ...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Schöner Test, aber Temperaturvergleiche zum Evolution wären schön gewesen. 

Edit: Der Test ist wirklich etwas kurz geraten ( )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2012)

Die oben klappen nicht so ganz, das ist nich in Arbeit 

Thx für Feedback 

@ich888: Kommen noch, bringt gleich die Edith 

Edith: Der sieht nur so kurz aus, weil keine Bilder drin sind


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (11. November 2012)

Sieht schonmal nicht schlecht aus.
Allerdings muss ih dir wiedersprechen ich hab schon ausführlichere tests gelesen, das liegt nich nur an den Bildern


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2012)

Ich hab mal geguckt und per Copy&Paste andere ohne Bilder in ein Worddokument rein, soviel Unterschied ist da nicht, finde ich


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (11. November 2012)

Sehe die Temp Vergleiche immer noch nicht


----------



## coroc (11. November 2012)

Schön 

Erinnert mich etwas an das Fractal Design R3


----------



## ct5010 (11. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Edit: Der Test ist wirklich etwas kurz geraten ( )


 
Allerdings 

Aber danke für die Mühe, und kurz und knapp und auf den Punkt gebracht ist auch was neues 

"Fazit: 
Das Ghost ist ein tolles, aber keineswegs perfekt. "

Fail


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Sehe die Temp Vergleiche immer noch nicht


 
Kommen gleich 

@coroc: Ja, sie sind schon ein bisschen ähnlich, das R3 mehr Silent, das Ghost gefällt mir aber optisch besser 

@ct: Ups


----------



## Orizin (11. November 2012)

Der Test als solcher ist schonmal nicht schlecht. Das Wesentliche wurde auch bereits erwähnt. 
Was jedoch noch gesagt werden sollte, ist, dass du dringend nochmal die Rechtschreibung überprüfen solltest. Da sind einige Schnitzer drin! 

Ansonsten, wie gesagt, ein solider Testbericht!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2012)

Orizin schrieb:


> Was jedoch noch gesagt werden sollte, ist, dass du dringend nochmal die Rechtschreibung überprüfen solltest. Da sind einige Schnitzer drin!
> 
> Ansonsten, wie gesagt, ein solider Testbericht!


 Danke fürs Lob 

Ich suche mal die Schnitzer, ich hab vorhin beim überfliegen keine gesehen.....


----------



## GxGamer (12. November 2012)

Ich sehe gar keine Auflistung/Tabelle der Spezifikationen, Bilder (vor allem Detail) sind auch nicht gerade viele da. Keines von der Rückseite, nicht vom Rücken des Mainboardtrays.... Das Bild als "Header" ist unscharf. Öhm ja, ist das dein erster Test?


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2012)

Naja...n bissl "knapp" und fast schon etwas lieblos. Wirklich sehr wenig Text (den du evtl. nochmal ausführlicher gestalten und korrigieren könntest), keine Grafiken, Tabellen etc. Leider sind auch die Bilder nicht ganz das Gelbe vom Ei, wenigstens ein paar genauere Detailbilder oder während der Phasen des Einbaus wären wünschenswert gewesen. Ich persönlich muss leider sagen, dass ich vom Test ziemlich enttäuscht bin und doch deutlich mehr erhofft hätte, auch wenn es dein erster Test dieser Art ist. Aber Bitfenix hat ja auch von der Postanzahl auf die erwartbare Qualität geschlossen.


----------



## McZonk (12. November 2012)

Angesichts dem, dass deine Bewerbung von einem "_ausführlichen Fazit_" und zahlreichen Messwerten ("_Temperatur und Lautstärkeeinschätzung(eigene Einschätzung!!!) unter Last und im Idle (auch mit OC)_") gesprochen hat, bin ich wirklich enttäuscht von diesem Test Anriss. 

Gerade da dies dein erster Test ist, wird keiner einen printtauglichen Artikel erwarten. Aber du wurdest bei einem Lesertest unter einer Vielzahl anderer Bewerber ausgesucht - ich persönlich würde da eine deutliche Bringschuld bei mir sehen. Hier im Forum gibt es bereits eine Vielzahl guter Gehäuse-Reviews, an denen du dich orientieren kannst und welche dir beim Aufbau des ersten eigenen Werkes gewiss helfen.


----------



## Adi1 (12. November 2012)

Ziemlich lustlos zusammengeschustert .


----------



## Badt (12. November 2012)

Es gibt noch einen "etwas" ausführlicheren Test von mir  --> Bitfenix Ghost

Sorry aber ich finde den Test jetzt nicht wirklich gelungen.

1.) Du nennst die Features nur mal kurz "nebenbei".
2.) Dein Text zur Verarbeitung ist einfach viel zu kurz, du sollst das Gehäuse ja ausführlich Beschreiben und das nicht in 2 Sätzen abhandeln.
3.) Wo sind Bilder von allen möglichen Ansichten des Gehäuses (innen und außen), die mal einen ordentlichen Gesamteindruck vermitteln ?
4.) Wie wurden die Temps ermittelt (Testmethode, Lüfterspannung...) ? Eine Übersicht (Tabelle) wäre hier schön gewesen.

Sorry für die harte Kritik, aber wenn du dich schon auf einen Lesertest für ein ein 90€ Case bewirbst, dann sollte dieser eine entsprechende Qualität aufweisen.


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. November 2012)

Setzen, 6!
Weit entfernt von einem Review.
Lieblos und einfach nur schnell hingeklatscht.

Da stellt sich die Frage, ob man einfach nur kostenlos an das Gehäuse ran kommen wollte.

Lern erstmal wie man ein Review schreibt. Wie schreibt man ein Review? - Anleitung


MrZonk und xTc zeigen wie's richtig geht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...reme-asus-legt-mit-blitz-und-donner-nach.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-preis-leistungs-kracher-fuer-ivy-bridge.html

Nicht jeder hat das Zeug zum Reviewer.


----------



## pedi (12. November 2012)

jeder fängt mal an.


----------



## mmayr (12. November 2012)

Ergänze das Ganze noch ein wenig und alle sind happy!


----------



## Badt (12. November 2012)

mmayr, du musst die Sache auch mal aus Sicht des Sponsors sehen. Bitfenix stellt in diesem Fall immerhin ein Case für knapp 90€ bereit. Da sollte eine gewisse Qualität schon vorhanden sein, es erwartet sicherlich NIEMAND das er perfekte Fotos oder Texte abliefert, da es ja auch "nur" ein Lesertest ist. Aber etwas ausführlicher hätte die ganze Sache schon ausfallen können.

Und anstatt die Meckerei zu ignorieren sollte er sie sich zu Herzen nehmen und das Review einfach noch etwas "ausschmücken".


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2012)

Und du, mmayr, machst die verlangte Freundlichkeit gleich mal vor, Chapeau!
Hier gehts um Kritik zu einem Review, diese ist absolut berechtigt. Es geht hier nicht darum, die Qualität von echten Reviewern wie xtc, McZonk etc. zu erreichen (das erwartet hier niemand von einem nomalen User), sondern die Vorgaben und eigenen Versprechungen bei der Bewerbung (die kurioserweise gestern noch einmal geändert wurden) zu erfüllen. Es gibt neben den fast unerreichbaren Profis hier im Forum auch viele andere User (wie z.B. BAdt, meine Wenigkeit und fast unzählige andere), die ein eben solches Review verfasst haben und bei ihrem ersten Versuch deutlich bessere Arbeit abgeliefert haben. Mutmachen und das Positive loben ist eine Sache, Schönreden eine andere. Aber immerhin ist es kein kompletter Fail wie bei manch anderem Test bislang (ich denke da an einen Kühler-Test ) und er kann ihn ja noch etwas "aufbrezeln".

Wenn wir schon dabei sind (in Anlehnung an GxGamer ): Hier mein Unboxing + Review der CM Storm  Quick Fire Pro; bislang habe ich dazu bedeutend weniger Rückmeldungen  bekommen, ob es gefällt oder nicht, was ich verbessern könnte etc., als  unser Geforce-Lover für seinen "Test" hier. Also fühle dich frei, zu kommentieren und Verbesserungvorschläge zu machen. Ich wäre dafür sehr dankbar, denn man freut sich über Resonanz gleich welcher Art bei seinem Test, da man sich normalerweise ordentlich Mühe gegeben hat und eine bestmögliche Leistung abzuliefern gedachte. Da ist das Schweigen im Walde weitaus bedrückender als mal eine berechtigte Kritik, denn man ist ja gerne bereit, von anderen zu lernen und sich weiterzuentwickeln.


----------



## GxGamer (12. November 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> An alle Nörgler hier: erstmal besser machen!
> 
> McZonk und Co sehen ihre Arbeit als eine Art Evangelium und jeder muss es gleich machen!?!
> Hinweise in netter Form (McZonk als Moderator sollte es besser wissen) hätten sicher den gewünschten Effekt! Auf Umgangsformen im Forum pochen, aber selber feste draufschlagen...nenene.
> ...



Du widersprichst dir gerne mal oder? Erst forderst du: Selber besser machen. Dann werden tatsächlich bessere verlinkt und das ist dann auch wieder falsch, weil nachmachen/als Inspiration nehmen, auch nicht gut ist? 
Im übrigen find ich die Hinweise doch ganz nett, du kennst ja meine ursprüngliche Version nicht 
Und da ich ja auch ein Nörgler bin.... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...r-review-sharkoon-nightfall-pcgh-edition.html


----------



## BautznerSnef (12. November 2012)

Ich finde, der Test schreit nach nem Header.


----------



## Braineater (12. November 2012)

Ich muss der Kritik leider zustimmen. 
Der Umfang des Tests ist wirklich mehr als bescheiden. Zum Innenaufbau wird fast kein Wort verloren und die Temperaturwerte wurden lieblos am Ende reineditiert und auch technische Daten zum Gehäuse sucht man vergebens. 
Ich würde dir empfehlen das komplette Review nochmal zu überarbeiten.

Freilich ist es dein Erstlingswerk, aber du hast dich freiwillig beworben und Versprechungen gemacht. Zudem hattest 4 Wochen Zeit dir an anderen Lesertest ein Beispiel zu nehmen.


----------



## Pokerclock (12. November 2012)

Man muss festhalten, dass der erhaltene Gegenwert bei circa 90 € liegt. Umgemünzt auf einen brauchbaren Stundenlohn sind das neun Stunden Arbeit, die man in einen Test hineinstecken sollte. 

Nach neun Stunden Arbeit sieht das Resultat leider nicht aus. 

Man muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass man sich nicht unbedingt an regelmäßigen Reviewern orientieren sollte. Einige arbeiten aus reinem Spaß an der Freude wesentlich länger dran, sodass eine simple "Lohnrechnung" nicht aufgeht.


----------



## mmayr (12. November 2012)

GxGamer schrieb:
			
		

> Du widersprichst dir gerne mal oder? Erst forderst du: Selber besser machen. Dann werden tatsächlich bessere verlinkt und das ist dann auch wieder falsch, weil nachmachen/als Inspiration nehmen, auch nicht gut ist?
> Im übrigen find ich die Hinweise doch ganz nett, du kennst ja meine ursprüngliche Version nicht
> Und da ich ja auch ein Nörgler bin.... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/230692-user-review-sharkoon-nightfall-pcgh-edition.html



2 Links, mind. 5 Nörgler, wo ist da ein Widerspruch?


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Zum Review: Ich finde es ein wenig kurz, einige wichtige Informationen fehlen.
(Der Rest steht für mich nicht zur Debatte, z.b. wie der Preis war und wie viel arbeitsstunden man dann in so einen test stecken muss/soll. denn wenn bitfenix nicht zufrieden war, bzw pcgh, wird der testkandidat einfach nicht mehr gewählt. von daher lasst das doch bitte einfach andere entscheiden)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-red-clover-der-rote-klee-im-praxistest.html hier mein Lesertest


----------



## Caduzzz (12. November 2012)

Ich habe ja auch ein "Gefällt mir" geklickt, weil ich es immer gut finde, wenn ein User hier testet, allerdings hab ich die Danksagung überlesen bzw. vergessen, dass das Case quasi verschenkt worden ist, da müßte wirklich schon bißchen mehr kommen.
Sehe es aber ähnlich wie target2804, wenn der Test so bleibt wird GeForce wohl eher nicht mehr ausgewählt, andererseits hoffe+denke ich wird er sich die Kritik zu Herzen nehmen und noch etwas überarbeiten, soviel Gnade+Chance sollte man dann bei einem ersten Test schon gewähren.


----------



## mmayr (12. November 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:
			
		

> Und du, mmayr, machst die verlangte Freundlichkeit gleich mal vor, Chapeau!
> Hier gehts um Kritik zu einem Review, diese ist absolut berechtigt. Es geht hier nicht darum, die Qualität von echten Reviewern wie xtc, McZonk etc. zu erreichen (das erwartet hier niemand von einem nomalen User), sondern die Vorgaben und eigenen Versprechungen bei der Bewerbung (die kurioserweise gestern noch einmal geändert wurden) zu erfüllen. Es gibt neben den fast unerreichbaren Profis hier im Forum auch viele andere User (wie z.B. BAdt, meine Wenigkeit und fast unzählige andere), die ein eben solches Review verfasst haben und bei ihrem ersten Versuch deutlich bessere Arbeit abgeliefert haben. Mutmachen und das Positive loben ist eine Sache, Schönreden eine andere. Aber immerhin ist es kein kompletter Fail wie bei manch anderem Test bislang (ich denke da an einen Kühler-Test ) und er kann ihn ja noch etwas "aufbrezeln".
> 
> Wenn wir schon dabei sind (in Anlehnung an GxGamer ): Hier mein Unboxing + Review der CM Storm  Quick Fire Pro; bislang habe ich dazu bedeutend weniger Rückmeldungen  bekommen, ob es gefällt oder nicht, was ich verbessern könnte etc., als  unser Geforce-Lover für seinen "Test" hier. Also fühle dich frei, zu kommentieren und Verbesserungvorschläge zu machen. Ich wäre dafür sehr dankbar, denn man freut sich über Resonanz gleich welcher Art bei seinem Test, da man sich normalerweise ordentlich Mühe gegeben hat und eine bestmögliche Leistung abzuliefern gedachte. Da ist das Schweigen im Walde weitaus bedrückender als mal eine berechtigte Kritik, denn man ist ja gerne bereit, von anderen zu lernen und sich weiterzuentwickeln.



Soll ich freundlich zu Menschen sein, die andere unfreundlich behandeln?

Du scheinst dich von mir angesprochen gefühlt zu haben. Warum bloß?
Kritikfähig muss jeder sein, auch der TE, das hab ich nie bestritten. Manche Posts hier, nicht zwingend deine, gehen über konstruktive Kritik weit hinaus. Deren Ersteller hab ich angesprochen. 
Schon interessant, wie manche Mods hier im Forum ähnliche "Unfreundlichkeiten" abstrafen, im Gegenzug aber darüber hinwegsehen,wenn diese im Sinne der eigenen Meinung sind. Das wurde aber schon in zig Seiten hier vor nicht langer Zeit durchgekaut. 

Ich habe die Review gelesen und mir ist nicht aufgefallen, dass diese so schlecht wäre, dass man auf den TE lostrampelt. 

Manche hier tun fast so, als hätten sie das Case finanziert, welches sich der TE zu Unrecht unter den Nagel gerissen hätte.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. November 2012)

Immer druff auf den Neuling!

Gut, ich finde den Test auch deutlich ausbaufähig, daher würde ich mal eine "Liste" machen, wie er sich verbessern könnte:



*Bessere "Einleitung"*: Jetzt stell ich mich mal ganz dumm: Ich hab überhaupt keine Ahnung, worum es geht. Ich weiß nicht, wie das Ding aussieht, ich weiß nicht, was es können soll. Also musst du das dem Leser erstmal vermitteln. Ich würde mich jetzt nicht direkt an der Caseking-Seite orientieren, aber tendenziell sollte in den ersten Sätzen, noch bevor der eigentliche Test beginnt klar sein, worum es geht. Das fehlt mir leider bei dir komplett.
 

*Mehr Bilder:* Knips das Ding von allen möglichen Positionen aus ab und schau, dass genügend aussagekräftige Bilder drin sind, und dass man wirklich weiß, wie das Ding von allen Seiten aussieht. Insbesondere bei der Verarbeitung: Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte. Gerade bei dem "optischen Kernstück" jedes PCs müssen da viele hin. Auch z.B. wenn man, wie du, über einen Lackabplatzer schreibt: Ein Bild muss her. Du erwähnst "Nanocrome": Mach ein paar Bilder. Ich hoffe, dir ist klar, was ich damit sagen will. Auch das gleiche gilt bei der Montage: Du schreibst von Netzteilentkopplern. Wo sind die Bilder davon? Probleme bei der Kabelverlegung: Ich glaub, du kannst es dir denken. (Generell hab ich auch keinen Eindruck, wie das Ding von innen aussieht.)
 

Mach Auflistungen auch so erkennbar!


Dazu würde ich dann noch die Temperaturmesswerte in ein Diagramm packen.
 
Soo, ich hoffe, du nimmst mir die Kritik nicht übel.


----------



## target2804 (12. November 2012)

Ein paar generelle Randinformationen über Bitfenix oder die Features des Cases per se wären als Einleitung sehr gut 


> *Features*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da hätte man drauf eingehen können^^


----------



## ct5010 (12. November 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Naja...n bissl "knapp" und fast schon etwas lieblos. Wirklich sehr wenig Text (den du evtl. nochmal ausführlicher gestalten und korrigieren könntest), keine Grafiken, Tabellen etc. Leider sind auch die Bilder nicht ganz das Gelbe vom Ei, wenigstens ein paar genauere Detailbilder oder während der Phasen des Einbaus wären wünschenswert gewesen. Ich persönlich muss leider sagen, dass ich vom Test ziemlich enttäuscht bin und doch deutlich mehr erhofft hätte, auch wenn es dein erster Test dieser Art ist. Aber Bitfenix hat ja auch von der Postanzahl auf die erwartbare Qualität geschlossen.


 
Neider...   

Und ja, nach vier Wochen Arbeit sieht das nicht so aus, ich war mal selbst in einer Situation, die wahrscheinlich ähnlich war (nach hinten aufdrängen hab ich früher ganz gern gemacht), wo es aber zum Glück kein Lesertest war. Aber du hast ja noch Zeit, du bist erst 15. 
Nicht jeder ist so sprachbegabt wie andere, aber ich bin auch erst 14 und habe auf freiwilliger Basis einen meiner Meinung nach ausführlicheren Test verfasst. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/239990-review-corsair-carbide-300r.html

Dass alle jetzt auf dem Lesertester nachzutreten, ist jetzt nicht so extrem freundlich, z.B. der Post von Beren grenzt für mich persönlich (subjektiv!!!) schon etwas an Neid, wobei das auch nicht schlimm ist, wenn man es als ehrlichste Form einer Anerkennung wahrnimmt.

Ich arbeite momentan auch an einem Test (Lesertest von woanders) des BitFenix Ghost und muss leider doch echt sagen, dass es auch wirklich viel mehr zu sagen gibt. Vielleicht gibst du dir nächstes Mal mehr Mühe.

Ich muss zwar Beren doch generell zustimmen, dass die Auswahl des Lesertesters anhand der Postanzahl etwas sehr schwachsinnig ist (keine Kritik an BitFenix, jeder macht Fehler), aber trotzdem wird BitFenix wohl seinen Grund gehabt haben.

Dieser Post sollte übrigens nicht als Nachtreten empfunden werden, sondern einfach als etwas angemessenere Kritik. Hiermit stelle ich auch nicht die Meinung anderer in Frage, generell ist es gut, Feedback zu bekommen (rechter Tadel > falscher Lob), aber ich würde nicht unfreundlich und neidisch werden und euren Unmut so ausdrücken, dass es so rüberkommt. Ich hätte mich als Lesertester auch sehr verletzt gefühlt, aber trotzdem irgendwie schon ein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt. 



caduzzz schrieb:


> Ich habe ja auch ein "Gefällt mir" geklickt, weil ich es immer gut finde, wenn ein User hier testet, allerdings hab ich die Danksagung überlesen bzw. vergessen, dass das Case quasi verschenkt worden ist, da müßte wirklich schon bißchen mehr kommen.
> Sehe es aber ähnlich wie target2804, wenn der Test so bleibt wird GeForce wohl eher nicht mehr ausgewählt, andererseits hoffe+denke ich wird er sich die Kritik zu Herzen nehmen und noch etwas überarbeiten, soviel Gnade+Chance sollte man dann bei einem ersten Test schon gewähren.


 
Sehr wahr. 


LG


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. November 2012)

So, ich hab jetzt eure Kritik mal gelesen und auch mit BitFenix Rücksprache gehalten. Heute/Morgen kommt das ganze nochmal überarbeitet.....


----------



## Badt (12. November 2012)

Gute Einstellung


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2012)

Warum nicht gleich so, mehr wollte man ja auch gar nicht; hast die Kritik gut aufgenommen. Verstehe aber nicht, warum sich manche User so über konstruktive Kritik empören.


----------



## Braineater (12. November 2012)

Aber was Gutes hatte der Test auch Geforce-Lover, du hast gleich in kürzester Zeit eine schöne Anzahl an Views gesammelt ^^


----------



## McZonk (12. November 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> McZonk und Co sehen ihre Arbeit als eine Art Evangelium und jeder muss es gleich machen!?!


 Bitte nichts in meinen Post interpretieren, was da nicht steht und mir das dann vorwerfen. 

Ich habe ganz klar gesagt, dass hier keiner (und das schließt mich wohl ein) einen perfekten Test erwartet (und ich schreibe gewiss keine Evangelien, wüsste auch nicht, wo ich das schon einmal gesagt habe). Allerdings erwarte _ich als User dieses Forums_ bei Lesertests schon, dass man sich an seine in der Bewerbung gemachten Angaben hält und äußere das dann eben auch mal als konstruktive Kritik - der Neid spricht hier gewiss nicht aus mir. Fasse meinen Post also bitte als ernst gemeinte Kritik zum Erfüllen der eigenen Kriterien auf und mehr nicht!

@Geforce-Lover: Schön, dass du dich der Kritik annimmst und nachbessern willst. Ich bin schon gespannt  (Anm. für mmayer: Nein, das ist nicht sarkastisch oder böse gemeint).


----------



## mmayr (12. November 2012)

McZonk schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte nichts in meinen Post interpretieren, was da nicht steht und mir das dann vorwerfen.
> 
> Ich habe ganz klar gesagt, dass hier keiner (und das schließt mich wohl ein) einen perfekten Test erwartet (und ich schreibe gewiss keine Evangelien, wüsste auch nicht, wo ich das schon einmal gesagt habe). Allerdings erwarte ich als User dieses Forums bei Lesertests schon, dass man sich an seine in der Bewerbung gemachten Angaben hält und äußere das dann eben auch mal als konstruktive Kritik - der Neid spricht hier gewiss nicht aus mir. Fasse meinen Post also bitte als ernst gemeinte Kritik zum Erfüllen der eigenen Kriterien auf und mehr nicht!
> 
> @Geforce-Lover: Schön, dass du dich der Kritik annimmst und nachbessern willst. Ich bin schon gespannt  (Anm. für mmayer: Nein, das ist nicht sarkastisch oder böse gemeint).



War sicher überspitzt formuliert. Nehme es zurück und editiere den betreffenden Post.

Edit: OHNE e bitte!


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (12. November 2012)

Ich bin mal gespannt auf die neue Version des Testes, denn das Case interessiert mich sehr, da es mir vom Style her gut gefällt.


----------



## ct5010 (12. November 2012)

LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt auf die neue Version des Testes, denn das Case interessiert mich sehr, da es mir vom Style her gut gefällt.


 
Kannst auch auf meinen in den wohl nächsten Tagen erscheinenden Test warten


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2012)

Oder jetzt schon den Test von BAdt lesen, der sollte dich zufriedenstellen können. Sorry, ct5010.


----------



## lalaker (14. November 2012)

Ich will ja nicht sagen, ich habe es vorhergesehen, aber im Nachhinein fühle ich mich bestätigt.

Auch wenn man die Produkt-Daten auf der Hersteller-HP nachlesen kann, wären die Spezifikationen doch das Mindeste, was man in einem Test finden sollte.
Aber es wurde eh schon genug darüber geschrieben, was man hätte besser machen können.

Ich hoffe, die verantwortlichen Leute hinterfragen ihre Entscheidung zumindest 

Dem Test von BAdt hätte ich auch kaum was hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Monte-Christo (14. November 2012)

Der Threadersteller hat ja bereits eine Überarbeitung des Tests versprochen.


----------



## ct5010 (14. November 2012)

lalaker schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht sagen, ich habe es vorhergesehen, aber im Nachhinein fühle ich mich bestätigt.
> 
> Auch wenn man die Produkt-Daten auf der Hersteller-HP nachlesen kann, wären die Spezifikationen doch das Mindeste, was man in einem Test finden sollte.
> Aber es wurde eh schon genug darüber geschrieben, was man hätte besser machen können.
> ...


 


Vor allem "Ich will ja nicht sagen, ich habe es vorhergesehen, aber im Nachhinein fühle ich mich bestätigt."

Kauf es dir doch selbst und schreib einen Test, klar die Auswahl war nicht so prickelnd, aber jeder macht Fehler.

Außerdem hat er sich vorgenommen, den Test zu überarbeiten...

Und wenn dem Test von BAdt nichts hinzuzufügen ist, dann werden doch noch Punkte übersehen.


----------



## target2804 (15. November 2012)

Naja aber man hätte schon erwarten können, dass die Motivation schon vor dem Drang der anderen Forenuser sichtbar in Form von Text vorhanden ist


----------



## Monte-Christo (16. November 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt eure Kritik mal gelesen und auch mit BitFenix Rücksprache gehalten. Heute/Morgen kommt das ganze nochmal überarbeitet.....



Folgen auf Worte jetzt Taten?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (16. November 2012)

Hatte die Woche viel zu tun.... Ist in Arbeit


----------



## beren2707 (26. November 2012)

Ist das jetzt die überarbeitete (End-)Fassung?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. November 2012)

Ist schon deutlich besser!
Allerdings fehlen mir immer noch gute Bilder und eine richtige Einleitung. Es sieht leider auch noch ein bisschen unstrukturiert aus.

Und die Technischen Daten würden eingrückt besser und übersichtlicher aussehen:


Spoiler



*Spezifikationen:
*

Höhe: 522mm
Länge: 510mm
Breite: 210mm
Boardformfaktoren: ATX, mATX, Mini-ITX
I/O: Audio, 2x USB 2.0, 2x USB 3.0
Lüfterplätze:
Im Boden 1x (120mm oder  140mm)
1-2 im Deckel (1x 230mm oder 1x 200mm oder 2x 140mm oder 2x  120mm)
einen hinten (120mm)
1-2 in der Front (1x 140mm oder 2x  120mm)
vorinstalliert: 1x vorne, 1x hinten (beides Bitfenix Spectre 120mm)

Laufwerksschächte
5,25": 3
3,5": 4
2,5": 3
Hot-Swap-Schacht im Deckel

PCI-Slots: 7
Material: Stahl, Plastik
CPU-Kühlerhöhe: 168mm
Grakalänge ???
Radiatorkompatibilität ???
 



Und als Einleitung würde ich mir in etwa sowas wünschen:


Begrüßung
Über Bitfenix selbst
Kurze Beschreibung in Worten, was das Gehäuse sein soll, wo es sich einordnet...
Den von dir bereits eingebundenen Trailer
die Technischen Daten in Listenform


Wenn du irgendwomit Probleme hast, helfe ich gerne weiter!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (27. November 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ist schon deutlich besser!
> Allerdings fehlen mir immer noch gute Bilder und eine richtige Einleitung. Es sieht leider auch noch ein bisschen unstrukturiert aus.
> 
> Und die Technischen Daten würden eingrückt besser und übersichtlicher aussehen:
> ...


 Gut, dass werde ich dann noch ändern 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt die überarbeitete (End-)Fassung?



Nee, nachher kommen noch Bilder, Diagramme und Tabellen füg ich auch noch ein.


----------



## BautznerSnef (27. November 2012)

Hä, warum hast du die Miniaturansicht meines Headers genommen?
Wenn, dann in groß. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adi1 (19. Dezember 2012)

Da scheinen ja noch umfangreiche Tabellen und Diagramme zu folgen.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, nicht dass der Thread einfach so in der Versenkung verschwindet.


----------

